# new Comfy Fit harness arrived!



## studiowvw (Sep 21, 2012)

I ran out a couple of times and tried some pieces on her - busy afternoon, but I couldn't wait!

The breast collar is very impressive, so is the sliding saddle. It fits her girth - no more fighting to get it done up.

The quality of construction looks very nice - will harness up tomorrow and see how it fits as a unit. Not sure the britchen is long enough, and the traces may be too long for the current cart setup. Suspense!!!

If it's not raining tomorrow, I might take her along for part of the trail "bike & hike" fundraiser.


----------



## ksoomekh (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing how the harness is working for you.

Karen


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 22, 2012)

You've got to show pics! What kind did you buy?


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 22, 2012)

I think overall the fit is ok. I will attach a couple of pics below for feedback!

It's from Chimicum Tack, Comfy Fit with leather padding.

It isn't supposed to rain tomorrow, so I'll get out of the barn and actually hitch her. It was a bit hard to manage inside the haybarn, but it was a very wet day.

The traces are about 6 or 8 inches too long, have to measure exactly what they should be.

The neck strap piece looks a bit odd on her - it follows the crest of her neck - will have to try adjusting that tomorrow. Maybe the collar is a bit high?

Should the saddle angle backwards like that?

Is the britchen long enough?

All in all the harness is a very nice piece of work. It's less feminine than the show harness, but sure does look more comfortable for her.

Bridle seems to fit - browband doesn't look quite as nice on her as the other one does (wider and more metal on it - looks a bit tough on her!)


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 23, 2012)

First of all I would like to comment on the fact that she is hitched to a cart without a bridle and reins!!! There is no way you can control a horse hitched to a cart or wagon without that. If you were ever to do that at a show, even in the warmup or anywhere else you are disqualified.

Yes I agree that the collar could maybe go down a notch. I also think that she could be a bit further forward in the cart, that would make the traces the correct length. You also need to do up the holdback straps from the britching so we get a better picture. Yes, the saddle sit that far back at least and the angle seems good to me. It could even go back a bit more, remember the saddle does not have to be tight. Great to see you got the sliding back band way to go girl!

Another thing is, if you have a chance to drive for a little while and make some pictures right after, things seem to settle in place while driving.

The second picture is good for angle and so on, but maybe you can also get the cart in so we can see the whole setup.

Leia is in the middle of moving, at the moment so I am sure as soon as she gets a chance she will give you her very knowledgeable opinion and there are some more here on the list.

Remember all I can go by is what I see in the picture and whatever little I know. Pick from all the different sources what seems to work for you and your horse


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 23, 2012)

Matthijs said:


> Yes I agree that the collar could maybe go down a notch
> 
> Leia is in the middle of moving, at the moment so I am sure as soon as she gets a chance she will give you her very knowledgeable opinion and there are some more here on the list.
> 
> Remember all I can go by is what I see in the picture and whatever little I know. Pick from all the different sources what seems to work for you and your horse


Yeah, I was also going to say that the breast collar looks a little high, but seeing how it drops down in a V formation versus a straight one (like I have), I'm not really sure.

As Matthijs said, Leia (hobbyhorse) would be a good resource as she has the comfy fit harness.


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 23, 2012)

Matthijs - no worries - she is tied short to the equipment overhead - you can't see the lead rope but it's tied to the far side of her halter. (The line is about 20 feet long and I just tie it to the other side of the halter when I want to line drive her.)

Also the traces are about 8 inches too long so she is just really standing in the shafts without the traces hooked. If she had moved I would have reached out and grabbed the shaft.

However, having said that, it wasn't the best place to test hitch. (Too wet outside.)

Thanks for the comments!

I did as you suggested and here are new pics, after driving. I lowered the collar a bit.

First in the cart looking over her back, then tied up to the back of the trailer with the cart still hitched. Last one is having just removed the cart.

I think she went very well in the new harness. We walked for the first 10 mins or so (our new regime!).

I took her down the road and then the trail. Could not use the riding ring because I've got a temporary pony living there for a few days.

She actually volunteered to turn the cart with one wheel remaining in place today - first time she thought that one out.

I've tried it a couple of times and she didn't quite get it, but today she did.

When I took off the harness, she didn't seem to have any rub marks and wasn't PO'd or worried.

I think the britchen is about 2 inches too short on either side?

The traces I'm using are off her other harness.

Thanks in advance for new comments



and I hope all goes well with Leia's move!

PS I will get a pic with me in the cart as soon as I can.


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like you are getting close there. Indeed the britching seems a tad short and could maybe go down a tad as well. Breast collar still seems high, but I am sure Leia can advise further with that. To me it looks like you can raise the tugs a little bit too.

How is the balance? Are you able to have the shafts sit in the middle of the tugs and adjust by shifting your weight more forward or back?

When you start to look for that zero balance in the tugs you will find that some adjustments are needed all the time, and you will soon find that the changes you make are getting smaller.

I am sure you will not have a problem getting a shorter tugs from Janie or you can punch more holes and cut off excess length. make sure you melt the material after punching and cutting to prevent unravelling from the core material. Remember if you cut them you cannot return them for exchange





Oh yes and another thing is tying your horse by the bit



and hitched to a cart??? please rethink those things if your horse spooks it will do mayor damage to its mouth.

Please, I know you are exited about your new harness but pictures can wait till you have some help making them for your horse and your well beings sake do not forget the safety rules.

You may not know this but horses are masters of getting themselves into trouble. If there is one nail sticking out of the barn they find it and hurt themselves.

Please keep us posted about your progress!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been driving since 1985, have driven minis, both in and out of the ring, a LOT, and have a good eye(just in case you need some qualifications as to giving a 'knowledgeable opinion....;-) !

To my eye, the breast collar is now a bit low...something between the first and the second set of pics would seem about right. The breeching is definitely too short; the front of the rings should come about to the 'front' of the stifle. It is also a bit high; should be @ 1/2 to the full width of the breeching strap lower. Pretty sure you should be able to remeasure, return the breeching itself in exchange for one of proper length, as long as is clean and 'unused'.Same thing w/ the traces, most likely...though if they have 'slots' cut into them (I can't really tell what kind, if any? of singletree your cart has? Most common w/ pipe carts are 'sword-ends', where you slide the ends through the slots, and secure in one of several ways...small leather thongs, spring-loaded?), you probably couldn't return/exchange them if the slots are 'stretched' by having been put on the singletree ends.

Location of the saddle looks alright, and as another poster noted, doesn't need to be as tight as you would cinch up a riding saddle. Tug loop height looks OK, shafts look to be level(should be level to SLIGHTLY angled upward).

Can't really tell about the fit of the bridle, but it 'appears' OK. Remember that the eye should be about in the 'middle' of the blinders, and that the blinders need to be adjusted so that they clear the eyelashes well.You also want the browband to be long enough so that the crown piece is not 'pulled into' the ears.

We understand that you have the horse securely tied up; the point is, at ANY event run under ADS rules, it is considered(see the ADS rule book)to be a safety issue for a HITCHED horse to not have its bridle and lines ON...period. You would be asked to leave the grounds for violating this rule. One way to handle it is to BRIDLE the horse first(attaching the reins/driving lines to the bit) then put a halter back on OVER the bridle if you are working alone and 'must' tie the horse securely to a safe surface, such as the side of your horse trailer, when harnessing to hitch. When unhitching, reverse the process...put the halter and lead on OVER the bridle, tie as above if necessary, then unhook. ONLY after the vehicle is totally free of the horse/harness, and safely out of the way, should you unbridle the horse(making sure you have a good 'hold' on the horse while so doing/before putting the halter and lead back on. It is a good idea to 'practice' doing it this way even at home, so that you do not forget to do it when off at an event.

And yes, absolutely NEVER tie any horse by its bit...that is a recipe for possible disaster, no matter how large/small, gentle/green the horse!!

Bet you will really enjoy that harness, once you get everything sorted out....it always take some 'tweaking', IME.

Margo


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the kick in the A** about the tying.



You are absolutely right and I'll follow the "halter over the bridle & lines" from now on. Get into the habit at home and be a good example everywhere else!

Usually I don't tie at all, or just wind the line around the post/bar (because rope halters don't break) but instead I teach the horse to stand still where it is. However, I've seen when a horse gets running with a cart behind it - TOTAL disaster!!!

An injury to the horse that's tied would be better than the damage a runaway horse and vehicle could cause to others. I'm on board with the tying protocol while hitched





Thanks for the feedback on the fit - I will tweak to improve it. I appreciate the info



So challenging to be doing this alone! If Lori didn't live 5 hours away, I would get further lessons as I like her style, but driving through Toronto is really no fun!

Margo - the cart has a proper singletree with the hooks for slots, however the singletree is mounted a bit high. Therefore probably a good idea to raise the shafts. When I'm at the pleasure drive this Sat. I will ask the others for feedback on the balance. The shafts are definitely not floating in the tugs. I'll have to work on that with my posture.

Yes, the bridle appears to fit as you have described. However, the straps and decorations are a bit "heavy" for her pretty face, so I might make a couple of changes so it's more feminine.

I'm thinking I will get a new set of traces to fit and also a longer britchen strap (so it doesn't look like an afterthought the way it does now) but I'll keep the current pieces in case I A) get another cart (who knows when something interesting will come along!) or B) want to fit the harness to a horse with a smaller HQ.

On Saturday I got a couple of scruffy ponies cheap, a mini about 35 inches and a skinny gelding of about 11-12 hh -- built narrow. I found a home for the mini mare, but still have the larger pony until he finds a home. He sure would make a nice harness pony - looks welsh/morgan or so. These guys come along (probably more this year as so many people don't have enough hay), so likely best to have a variety of harness pieces in case I want to fit it to another animal. The welsh gelding would probably fit into Lacey's new harness except for maybe the belly band. At this point I only have $60 into him (with his hoof trim yesterday) so there's a lot of room on his "value".

Thanks again for the feedback - hope to take her out again this afternoon. So exciting!


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 24, 2012)

One observation on your cart here is the metal rail as a backrest, is there a way to put some padding on it? Or maybe even completely remove it. I do not like backrests as they stop you from shifting your position to achieve a good balance. If you are lucky you can get balance by sitting a bit forward from the backrest. With some carts adjustments are made in a few minutes ( once you get handy with it) and in some cases it may take a bit more effort.

Can the seat be moved forward or backwards? Bringing the tugs up or down will also effect the balance.

Having the comfy fit delux breast collar gives you more freedom in the angle of draft. Personally I care more about the comfort for the horse the the look of things.

Shafts a bit upward is fine for the kind of driving you do, IMHO much more important than being unbalanced and putting unnecessary weight on your horse.

A little trick is to measure the hight of the shaft tip when hitched and then get a helper to hold the cart or ty it between a bale of hay and the rafters, improvise, put blocks in front and behind the wheels so it stays put. Give the shafts the same amount of space to move up and down as in the tugs the play with it till you git r done





We drive HyperBikes as well as a pacific smart cart single and as pair, and the same rule applies, zero weight in the tugs or on the yoke. You will see when you get it right your horse starts to move differently and smiles. Worst case scenario you can hang a big counterweight at the back, a very common practice in the old days with two wheelers.


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been sitting forward and not using the back as a rest. I find it's more like riding, where you have to use your core for your balance, not leaning back as I did at first. I found when leaning on the back, bumps seemed to transfer more to the horse and she didn't like it.

The other drivers said I was sitting too far back and making the shafts come up too much, so I have been sitting more forward, but trying not to put extra weight up front. I'll see what I can do to experiment without the horse. I tried doing it with the shafts through the fence a couple of times - not exactly precise. Doing it with my helper was not so good - she let go and the cart fell over backwards - OUCH!!!

I don't think the seat will move, but I'll have another look.

Thanks again! I'd like to get a HyperBike once we're going more consistently (will have to start saving now



)


----------



## happy appy (Sep 24, 2012)

Depending on where you live I might be able to come help you. You can pm me if you want.


----------



## susanne (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you considered reattaching the singletree bracket upside-down (to the bottom of the cross brace)? Or could you reattach the cross brace itself under the shafts (perhaps not, but check it out). Either would improve your line of draft and eliminate interference with the saddle and shafts.

I would also consider bringing the tugs up a notch on each side.

As for the bridle, I find many of the chain browbands overpower mini heads. There are more and more alternatives available online, some are a bit tacky and too "blingy," but some are beautifully tasteful.


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like you must be close to balance, just look at your shafts in the tugs and make sure the cart has the freedom to move up and down IE keep both girth and overgirth not to tight.

Your cart looks like it is quite well built when you get stuff adjusted nicely it will do for sure while you and your horse learn.

Trust me you are doing the right thing by looking at things the way you do. Keep experimenting with little changes and in no time you will figure it all out.

If you can get a hold of Barb Lee's book understanding harness, that will really help, her article hitching to a cart is what made me really look closely at what I was doing.

PS Send that helper home, that is what I call an interloper!!


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 26, 2012)

- it was painful hitting the ground.

I think the balance is close - but of course going on rough ground will cause bumping - hopefully I improve in my skill.

I'm going to drive her on the road a few times so I can experiment with balancing the shafts.

Her other harness keeps the shafts a bit higher, so the traces level out, I think. With the new harness I'll have another look at the single tree and bar. It may be movable. I do like the cart as it travels well.

Yes, the chain browband is not the prettiest on her and I will look for something more flattering. I think one that had a V shape or slight U shape would be nicer.

Thanks again for further comments. I hope to get out this afternoon (after getting my work done - must stop procrastinating now!)


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 29, 2012)

We've had a couple more drives in the new harness, tweaking each time. I'm getting a longer britchen but keeping the shorter one as an extra piece. I'm using the traces from the Ozark harness for now. Need to cut a new slot into the new traces. Oddly enough, the Ozark traces are a mismatched set - about 4 inches difference in their length. Oh well! No wonder I was having skew problems with the other breast collar and the singletree!

Matthijs - I've been driving on the road and rail trail 3 times (fairly smooth and flat) and I can get the shafts to rise in the tugs but only by sitting back on the seat with my lower back almost touching that metal bar. I'm still experimenting with how to sit - trying to keep back straight and core engaged.

I raised the shafts up to the top hole and now they are a bit higher than level. This seems to work better with the harness.

Lacey is starting to relax so I think we are getting better.

She has a good soft walk now and stops when I flex my finger tips - way better than a few weeks when I was having to use muscle to physically stop her with the bit! Goes to show the horse's mind is the most important part! If her mind is relaxed because we are doing all right and the harness is getting more comfortable, then our communication through the reins is much softer.

Although she isn't walking 90% of the time -- I have to develop my own boredom factor for walking



-- she is walking about 50% of the time.

I'm also starting to drive her down the rail trail a bit further each time. It is not her favourite direction but at least she is cooperating about going. She gets a little sticky at some spots, but doesn't fight.

Also her spin-the-cart-on-the-spot has really developed. I think she likes doing it. Too cute!


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you are doing so well!!

Can you move the seat back at all? Or can you move the axle forward, that would have the same effect. If that is no option, as I mentioned earlier you could add a counterweight. It would be nice if you could ad or subtract from that weight or if you could slide it to adjust. Guess that would take a little bit of work.

We have put the big bucks up and bought the high end carts that adjust very well so I have no frame of reference here but for a local welder/ handy person that should not be to hard to put together





keep us posted..

matthijs.


----------



## studiowvw (Sep 30, 2012)

I looked at the seat - no go for moving.

I'll look at the axle next - maybe my brother can move that next time he's here.

Have to start saving for a high end cart



with more adjustability, but for now this one is pretty good.

thanks again!

W


----------

